# Slow Day - Here's a Few



## sawhorseray (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## JLeonard (Jan 27, 2021)

Almost got me in trouble here at work. Got to giggling and almost couldnt stop.
Jim


----------



## SmokinGame (Jan 27, 2021)

Coffee and wine sounds familiar. But for some reason I am drinking more wine these days.


----------



## robrpb (Jan 27, 2021)

Good ones Ray.


----------



## tx smoker (Jan 27, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> Almost got me in trouble here at work. Got to giggling and almost couldnt stop.



Easy solution to that. Quit your job, stay home, and wait for Ray to post his jokes. Problem solved   

Robert


----------



## JLeonard (Jan 27, 2021)

tx smoker
 yeah I run that idea by the wife weekly. She is agreeable. But, the bill man says I gotta keep going to work.
Jim


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 27, 2021)

All very good Ray.  Brightened up my day today.  Very appreciated.  The Veterinarian bumper sticker is hilarious, mostly because it's true, lol.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 27, 2021)

Those are great.
I'm still laughing at the outlets







Did you hear about the new testing method?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 27, 2021)

Great ones Ray! Now if I could just find my damn mittens!!!

Ryan


----------

